# King Shepherd Dog



## skinnylatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Good evening,

A friend of mine has asked me to help him find a King Shepherd puppy and I can't seem to find any UK breeders, only websites for breeders in USA. I don't know anything about this breed (or any others for that matter!), and initially thought he meant German Shepherd Dog but it appears from my online searching they are different. I wondered if anyone might be able to tell me if I am likely to find a breeder/litter of puppies anywhere in UK?

Thanks in advance.
Caroline.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

skinnylatte said:


> Good evening,
> 
> A friend of mine has asked me to help him find a King Shepherd puppy and I can't seem to find any UK breeders, only websites for breeders in USA. I don't know anything about this breed (or any others for that matter!), and initially thought he meant German Shepherd Dog but it appears from my online searching they are different. I wondered if anyone might be able to tell me if I am likely to find a breeder/litter of puppies anywhere in UK?
> 
> ...


As far as I can make out even in the states although there is an American King Shepherd club, they are not a breed recognised by any kennel club as of yet. Its seems according to several different American king sherpherd sites and breeders sites, they started being bred in the 1990s from German shepherd dogs, crossed with Alaskan Malamutes and or what they call in the states great Pyrenees which is what I believe are known as Pyrenean mountain dogs in the UK. Although some sites say the crosses were then bred back with german shepherd dogs. I did find one old advertisement, that was advertised as a King shepherd in the UK, but it turned out to be a cross between a German shepherd dog parent and an Alaskan Malamute parent so effectively a cross breed that was called a King shepherd.

There are lots of crosses of GSD/Malamute/Siberian huskies with all sorts of names already in the UK. To be honest as far as purchasing one goes at the moment anyway in the UK I would give it the wide berth, as likely someones going to be breeding and selling yet another mix/cross breed and calling them King shepherds before long in the UK if they aren't already.


----------

